# My Luck



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Conditions were perfect last night and left the house around 11:30 with a 2:00 am high tide. No wind//clear water//rising tide. Launched and ran to my first spot and as soon as I turned on the lights gigged the first fish//right at 23 inches. stuck 3 more good fish and started to move to spot number 2. The motor would not crank. Tried everything and still could not get her cranked. I'm about a mile from the launch and had to use the trolling motor to get back. Tide ripping and thank God for 24 volts. That was my night and it was promising for a while. Gigged about 30 minutes and trolled about an hour and a half. ​


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done bama. Nice looking boat in the back ground too


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Tips, I would have sold it for a nickle last night. Feeling a little better today. Lots of fish sign //tracks and beds and saw about a dozen 12 inch fish that I scooted off the beach to grow up.Water was best I,ve seen it this year and all fish were on sand bottom. The bigger fish was less than a foot from dry beach.Really hated leaving it with conditions and fish, but wanted to make sure I had enough battery to get back. The tide was ripping.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice fish. How hard is it to filet a flounder? I have never done it, but I also have never caught a flounder. Any tips?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Very nice fish. How hard is it to filet a flounder? I have never done it, but I also have never caught a flounder. Any tips?


It's REALLY easy...there is a nice video on YouTube. Check it out.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

bamafan611 said:


> Tips, I would have sold it for a nickle last night. Feeling a little better today. Lots of fish sign //tracks and beds and saw about a dozen 12 inch fish that I scooted off the beach to grow up.Water was best I,ve seen it this year and all fish were on sand bottom. The bigger fish was less than a foot from dry beach.Really hated leaving it with conditions and fish, but wanted to make sure I had enough battery to get back. The tide was ripping.


haha, thats funny. what was wrong with the motor?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Tips Heck if I know. You try to do everything right and the last time it was in the shop it took 3 weeks. I burn 100% gas only and it purred when I first started it and then nada. We'll See and another 500 bucks.


----------



## rq (Mar 9, 2009)

Sounds like it would of been a heck of a night without the motor trouble but now well never know


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

RG//No worries as the best gigging is close on hand. The fall is my favorite time to go for both size and numbers. I love the end of Oct. and the whole month of Nov. Get the kinks in order now and be ready.


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm new to the floundering and have a few questions. Where do you find the long gig poles and the larger stainless steel looking heads? Also, I'm not asking anyone to give up their personal spots, but any idea on the best body of water, wind, tide and moons? I live in Pace. Thanks


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

bama, my brother and buddy went last night and got twenty. it took them till 2 in the morning. said if it would have been clear they, would have limited out in short order. like you said, brother cranked the generator and by the time he got to the bow, the buddy done stuck one. just had to pole till you found a spot you could see the bottom. big fish average to. probably 2.75 lbs he said with the biggest being 23.75 and the smallest 16.5.


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

castnet said:


> I'm new to the floundering and have a few questions. Where do you find the long gig poles and the larger stainless steel looking heads? Also, I'm not asking anyone to give up their personal spots, but any idea on the best body of water, wind, tide and moons? I live in Pace. Thanks


 
Check around at any of the bait and tackle shops. I usually go to Dizzy Lizzy or Outcast. Gulf Breeze is a good option too.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

in the boat said:


> Check around at any of the bait and tackle shops. I usually go to Dizzy Lizzy or Outcast. Gulf Breeze is a good option too.


Where is Dizzy Lizzy? I have never heard of that one.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Sorry about the motor problems, but at least you gigged some nice flounder.


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, I can tell you I couldn't find even a small one last night in Escambia Bay. Was out there from about midnight till four and didn't see not one. I did get into a very large school of mullet, so I've got more than enough for us as well as a good friend of mine. I put in the night before at the Gulf Breeze landing just across the bridge. I found one small one on the south side of the bridge and one near the 17th ave bridge clean across the Bay. I really don't do the Bait Shops, so I guess I'll find them at some point. Thanks


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Country that's what I'm talking about. 23.75 inch fish is a good night all by itself. 20 fish would not have been a problem if the motor hadn't messed up.Chris with Gulf Coast Fishing Connection the forum owner make the stainless gigg heads and they are first class. He also makes titanium. Go to the site and pm him and he can hook you up. Flounder like the mullet move in the Fall and where they were last night might be a mile down the road the next, Keep in mind they all hit the gulf at some point and you have to find good ambush points and stick with them.Deep water close to the beach.Country 23.75 would have taken 2nd. place in the fattie flattie gigging contest on GCFC and there are always some nice prizes. Sept. 30 is the deadline to enter and if you are a gigger it's alot of fun and you never know everytime you go. Castnet go South and find some deep water docks.

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum.php


----------



## conek7512 (Oct 14, 2007)

*Water clarity*

Was the water descent in escambia bay


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I bought my gig and pole at Halls Hardware in Milton.

Greg


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> Country that's what I'm talking about. 23.75 inch fish is a good night all by itself. 20 fish would not have been a problem if the motor hadn't messed up.Chris with Gulf Coast Fishing Connection the forum owner make the stainless gigg heads and they are first class. He also makes titanium. Go to the site and pm him and he can hook you up. Flounder like the mullet move in the Fall and where they were last night might be a mile down the road the next, Keep in mind they all hit the gulf at some point and you have to find good ambush points and stick with them.Deep water close to the beach.Country 23.75 would have taken 2nd. place in the fattie flattie gigging contest on GCFC and there are always some nice prizes. Sept. 30 is the deadline to enter and if you are a gigger it's alot of fun and you never know everytime you go. Castnet go South and find some deep water docks.
> 
> http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum.php


yea i saw that bama. i will ask my brother if he wants in on it but i dont have time to go right now. guy out at work on medical leave and shift work means a bunch of overtime for me. ( that i dont want) i will tell him about it though. i never thought about it.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> Conditions were perfect last night and left the house around 11:30 with a 2:00 am high tide. No wind//clear water//rising tide. Launched and ran to my first spot and as soon as I turned on the lights gigged the first fish//right at 23 inches. stuck 3 more good fish and started to move to spot number 2. The motor would not crank. Tried everything and still could not get her cranked. I'm about a mile from the launch and had to use the trolling motor to get back. Tide ripping and thank God for 24 volts. That was my night and it was promising for a while. Gigged about 30 minutes and trolled about an hour and a half. ​


Nice fish. I've never seen you at the ramp or on the water either. We must fish completely different water.


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

bamafan611 said:


> Country that's what I'm talking about. 23.75 inch fish is a good night all by itself. 20 fish would not have been a problem if the motor hadn't messed up.Chris with Gulf Coast Fishing Connection the forum owner make the stainless gigg heads and they are first class. He also makes titanium. Go to the site and pm him and he can hook you up. Flounder like the mullet move in the Fall and where they were last night might be a mile down the road the next, Keep in mind they all hit the gulf at some point and you have to find good ambush points and stick with them.Deep water close to the beach.Country 23.75 would have taken 2nd. place in the fattie flattie gigging contest on GCFC and there are always some nice prizes. Sept. 30 is the deadline to enter and if you are a gigger it's alot of fun and you never know everytime you go. Castnet go South and find some deep water docks.
> 
> http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum.php


Thank you very much. I have fished all my life and really enjoy it. I've mostly mullet fished and have been throwing a net since I was 12. I just got into the gigging this year. After I gigged the first one, it's like being born all over. I stayed out last night till 4 just looking to gig one. I'm in heat now. I'm still waiting on my new lights from the guy off the Internet, but haven't got them yet. It's sad, but I checked the porch 3/4 times a day waiting on UPS. If I don't gig another one soon, I don't know how I'm gonna handle it. Flounder fever is what it is. I feel like the first time I caught a mullet in my first net. I've got it so bad I'm sitting here thinking about going tonight. Thanks for all the advice and rest assured, it will be taken at heart.


----------

